# ~Christie Christie, come get a spanking my darling!~



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Christie you are one very naughty little monkey! :munky2: You SPOILED us!!! :love2:
I don't deserve all of this, I was completely blown away when I received the package! 


THANK YOU, from the bottom of my heart, I absolutely adore everything! 

I can tell that you put a lot of thought into each item, and it is so nice of 
you to spoil all four of my fur kids. We tried everything on, we love it all. 
Only 3 sweaters do not fit, but I'll keep them for our rescues, they will 
be very handy. :thumbright: You are unbelievable, you really are far too
generous with me, I'm so overwhelmed with joy, thank you my friend.


Take a look at the pictures I took!



Jumbo present from sweet Christie




Chanel & Bella checking out their gifts




Chanel says: "These sweaters & coats don't only look good, they smell yummy too!"





Chanel says: "Ohh I love sky blue! It goes so well with my one blue eye!"




These two gorgeous collars are a perfect fit for Chanel, they are both so 
soft and pretty. And I LOVE that the leash is super long, I'll use it a lot.




It was very hot today, 38 Celsius, the pups kept falling asleep on me...




Chanel claimed the book, I'll read it once she's done with it. 






While Chanel was sleeping, Bella kept checking out the gifts...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey ma, I wuv my red sweater!




It wooks so gooda, right?




Girls in their super warm winter coats. Bella is swimming in hers, but I can
make little modifications to make it fit, it's a really good warm winter coat.




Chanel's waterproof coat, I'm so grateful for this, it's very hard finding something 
that is long enough because she's long like a weiner. This is perfect!



Adorable, colorful tank



A super warm wool sweater, this will be very handy


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sweet Christie spoiled the Basenji brothers too! Look at these AWESOME sweaters! I LOVE!




We look handsome, don't we mom? We sure will be warm this winter!




Rocky in his second sweater, I love the color on him, it's so fun.



Benji's second sweater.


The boys really needed warm clothes for winter, the sweaters are just perfect.




These are the only three that did not fit Christie, but we'll put them to good use, they are GREAT!



Thank you again my friend, I'm still in disbelief! Wow! :daisy:


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow! how lucky are you?! love the pink collar, can we have a close up?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Wow! how lucky are you?! love the pink collar, can we have a close up?



Yes! I actually took a close up earlier, so it's all ready...





Gorgeous isn't it? It's very soft too, it's just perfect.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

WOW! There are 4 very lucky doggy in Canada right now! I know that just made your day! All beautiful jackets and sweater, but I particularly loved the polka-dotted one with the flower for Chanel and I adored Rocky's sock monkey one!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Love your big dogs in clothes too! Bella is very pretty in her red sweater! The collars rock (I am a proclaimed collar freak for Lady)! What a nice surprise for you!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

So awesome! Everyone looks great in their new threads. I'm happy that you got surprised too--you deserve it! Those sweaters look like they're made of real wool. I bet they'll be nice and toasty!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Christie has spread the joy all across North America it seems! She's like a chi Santa Claus 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> WOW! There are 4 very lucky doggy in Canada right now! I know that just made your day! All beautiful jackets and sweater, but I particularly loved the polka-dotted one with the flower for Chanel and I adored Rocky's sock monkey one!



Insane huh?! I'm still in shock. 
Rocky's monkey sweater is my favorite thing out of the gifts,
it suits him so much because he's a naughty little wild monkey!







Jayda said:


> Love your big dogs in clothes too! Bella is very pretty in her red sweater! The collars rock (I am a proclaimed collar freak for Lady)! What a nice surprise for you!



Thank you, Christie really spoiled me.
You know my boys are small dogs, only 21 pounds each,
they have long legs though and do look big next to the
girls, but they are very easy to travel with because of
their size, we take them everywhere.

By the way I noticed your collar obsession, you have such
pretty ones for Lady, I really love your Greenbelts' one.







KrystalLeigh said:


> So awesome! Everyone looks great in their new threads. I'm happy that you got surprised too--you deserve it! Those sweaters look like they're made of real wool. I bet they'll be nice and toasty!


Krystal, they are real wool! I was so shocked! Hubby was so impressed,
he's been dying for a wool sweater, he asked if there was one in the box
that would fit him, lol. These sweaters are life savers because last winter
my boys totaled theirs.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Christie has spread the joy all across North America it seems! She's like a chi Santa Claus
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App



She's wonderful, so giving, so generous, so kind. I'm just speechless. 
It really shows that she carefully planned each item too, very thoughtful. :love2:
I don't know what I did do deserve all this, but I'm a lucky lucky girl. 


Do you like the pictures of your love muffin?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow LS!! Christie gave you some really amazing gifts!! How thoughtful.of her! Leo has that same monkey sweater, it's adorable. Everything looks beautiful on your babies! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Wow LS!! Christie gave you some really amazing gifts!! How thoughtful.of her! Leo has that same monkey sweater, it's adorable. Everything looks beautiful on your babies!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





I KNOW!!!  :blob8: ccasion9: 
It felt like Birthday, Christmas and Valentine's all combined in one day! 


How are you doing my love? I miss seeing you on here.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> She's wonderful, so giving, so generous, so kind. I'm just speechless.
> It really shows that she carefully planned each item too, very thoughtful. :love2:
> I don't know what I did do deserve all this, but I'm a lucky lucky girl.
> 
> ...


I felt so lucky too. It meant so much to me. She's such a sweetie. 

Rocky looks like a stud muffin in these pics. I'm swooning 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> I felt so lucky too. It meant so much to me. She's such a sweetie.
> 
> Rocky looks like a stud muffin in these pics. I'm swooning
> 
> ...




These are for you. :love2: Isn't he something? My sweet boy.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I am so glad you got it and like it. They look great. Nice and warm for winter. Chilly Dog sweaters are awesome


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> These are for you. :love2: Isn't he something? My sweet boy.


Thank you!! That's so sweet. Just seeing his pics makes me smile. Such a handsome boy. I especially love his face in the last picture. He's like "mama, why you bothering me while I sweeping in my cozy bed?"

I was showing him to one of my friends the other day because the topic of basenjis came up (one of the shelter dogs she was looking to adopt was a basenji x). She said he was the most stunning dog she had ever seen. She liked Benji too, especially his coloring. But when I asked why Rocky was her fave, she said "he has a sparkle in his eye that just makes him shine". It fits him perfectly, don't you think? 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Huly said:


> I am so glad you got it and like it. They look great. Nice and warm for winter. Chilly Dog sweaters are awesome




Oh Christie, I don't like it, I LOVE IT!  
Thank you thank you thank you!

BIG hugs to you!







pupluv168 said:


> Thank you!! That's so sweet. Just seeing his pics makes me smile. Such a handsome boy. I especially love his face in the last picture. He's like "mama, why you bothering me while I sweeping in my cozy bed?"
> 
> I was showing him to one of my friends the other day because the topic of basenjis came up (one of the shelter dogs she was looking to adopt was a basenji x). She said he was the most stunning dog she had ever seen. She liked Benji too, especially his coloring. But when I asked why Rocky was her fave, she said "he has a sparkle in his eye that just makes him shine". It fits him perfectly, don't you think?
> 
> ...



Haha Ashley do you know what that sparkle is? NAUGHTINESS! 
He's a handful this boy. His looks are deceiving, hehe. I love him 
to pieces, wouldn't trade him for the world, but he sure keeps me 
on my toes. Tell your friend I said thank you, she's really sweet. :love2:
Best of luck to her in finding the right pup to adopt! If she seriously
considers the Basenji mix and has any questions you can give her my
e-mail.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Oh Christie, I don't like it, I LOVE IT!
> Thank you thank you thank you!
> 
> BIG hugs to you!
> ...


The cute boys are always trouble makers! I'm attracted to the bad boys, heck I chose Toby!!! Lol. 

She actually adopted another mix from our local animal control. She's about 20-25 lbs. and soooo cute. She's appx. 3 years old, was picked up as a stray. She was already spayed, potty trained, and knows basic commands. 

She's never had a dog before, so I'm guiding her through the basics. She is changing the dog to Fromm and has got all the basics and she's going to my vet next week for a check up. I'm so excited because Liz and I are good friends and it will be nice to have a friend with another small dog (most of my friends have big dogs). 

I went over there today, and the dog is a real sweetheart and super athletic. She's a runner, so she's hoping that the pup will be her running buddy. And I'm hoping Toby has a new friend! If any issues come up, I may take you up on your offer and give her your email since I don't know that much about strays/rescues and their specific issues.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

DEAL Ashley! Do you know what mix/breed is her new dog?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> DEAL Ashley! Do you know what mix/breed is her new dog?


Animal control labeled her a chi mix, but I have my doubts. She almost looks like a cross between a papillon and a lab, if that makes sense at all. When I go over there next, I will try to take a pic. Hopefully Toby will be meeting her soon (I want to make sure she doesn't have kennel cough, etc. before I introduce Toby) but I think they will be great friends. 

Anyhow, sorry to hijack your thread. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

How sweet!! Those sweaters look awesome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Animal control labeled her a chi mix, but I have my doubts. She almost looks like a cross between a papillon and a lab, if that makes sense at all. When I go over there next, I will try to take a pic. Hopefully Toby will be meeting her soon (I want to make sure she doesn't have kennel cough, etc. before I introduce Toby) but I think they will be great friends.
> 
> Anyhow, sorry to hijack your thread.
> 
> ...



I can actually picture that! I bet she's precious. It would be so nice for Toby
to have a playmate. I'll be on the lookout for pictures. And Ash, please don't
be silly about "hijacking", this is my thread, anything goes, I love chatting
with you, I missed you a lot while you were gone. I really hope everything
is going well for you.







Lulajane said:


> How sweet!! Those sweaters look awesome!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Super sweet indeed!
Thanks so much!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Now those are going to be some warm pups in the winter time! Great things, it is hard to choose what I like the best. Homer's Oddyssey! Greek Mythology title... about a kitty . I think I will get it and translate it into Greek!

I am sure your babies will enjoy their lovely things. What a lovely gesture..! I hope the spanking did not hurt too much!


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

He is a handsome boy! He has the white socks just like Bailey.. I love it!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

KFox said:


> He is a handsome boy! He has the white socks just like Bailey.. I love it!


Hey now Kim, back off my man 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

What a great haul! Everybody looks super sweet, especially my Chanel in polka dots - love that little furry lady!  xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Homer Odyssey is my favorite book reminds me of my Guly


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Lol I thought you were actually reading the Odyssey by Homer...


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Awww 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

aaawww, so incredibly generous and sweet of Christie! 

I love the Chilly sweaters, what size did Bella and Chanel fit into, since our dogs are similar is size? I was just checking out the website, OMG, so many i like .....


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Lol I thought you were actually reading the Odyssey by Homer...



Boring! Lol lol


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

wow, everything looks great! I feel so lucky to be a part of this community with people like you and Christie, you girls rock!

LS your babies are too cute for words! I love gorgeous Bella in red.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

cpaoline said:


> aaawww, so incredibly generous and sweet of Christie!
> 
> I love the Chilly sweaters, what size did Bella and Chanel fit into, since our dogs are similar is size? I was just checking out the website, OMG, so many i like .....




Hey Cathy, 

The Chilly sweaters are too big on my pups, BUT I didn't mention 
anything because I know wool is incredibly easy to shrink, which is 
what I'll do. Chanel got the medium size, but that sweater fits my 
21 pound boys, so she technically needs a size small. Since she has 
the similar measurements as your pups, 9" neck, 14.5" girth, I think 
you can safely order the size small, for Enzo and Mia at least. 

It doesn't really show on the picture, but Chanel is swimming in
her sweater, this is her size medium on Rocky, it's perfect on him.
So I say 100% go with the size small for your pups.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Hey Cathy,
> 
> The Chilly sweaters are too big on my pups, BUT I didn't mention
> anything because I know wool is incredibly easy to shrink, which is
> ...


I'll do the small for Mia and Enzo and get Vito the xsmall. 
I really don't think Rocky thinks it's perfect on him ...LOL


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LOL I know!!!! Haha I'm still laughing at his face, lol, poor boy doesn't like the big pink flower, lol. :lol:


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

LOL, he's humilated !!! I hope he doesn't know you posted the pic...


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

He's still handsome, even with the big pink flower lol 

But he does look humiliated. I think you're cruel, and he needs to immediately come to my house 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> He's still handsome, even with the big pink flower lol
> 
> But he does look humiliated. I think you're cruel, and he needs to immediately come to my house
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


LOL, somehow I don't think she will give him up !


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hahaha you girls are cracking me up! LOL

It's ok that Rocky sees the picture, as long as hubby doesn't! 
His manly wild bush dog wearing a big pink flower, lol, ohh good times! :lol:


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Hahaha you girls are cracking me up! LOL
> 
> It's ok that Rocky sees the picture, as long as hubby doesn't!
> His manly wild bush dog wearing a big pink flower, lol, ohh good times! :lol:


lol........your secret is safe with us !


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Haha I think I might show him, just to see the priceless reaction, lol.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Haha I think I might show him, just to see the priceless reaction, lol.


hhhehhehhee, your bad !!! I like it !


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

cpaoline said:


> hhhehhehhee, your bad !!! I like it !



Muahaha!!! I love poking fun at him, it's so easy, lol. Evil little wifey.


But in all seriousness he's come a long way from his "macho ways".
He can now walk my girls in their pink hoodies and pink harnesses.
He can carry my purse when it starts to annoy me.
He can even smooch the pups in public, lol.

...took about 10 years to get here though, LOL!


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

pupluv168 said:


> Hey now Kim, back off my man
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Haha... Can we share? Lol!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

KFox said:


> Haha... Can we share? Lol!


... I guess 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

pupluv168 said:


> ... I guess
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Now wait a minute Ashley.... Don't you already have a man? Kinda selfish wouldn't ya say??


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

KFox said:


> Now wait a minute Ashley.... Don't you already have a man? Kinda selfish wouldn't ya say??


She wants a harem of handsome men!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Now that's a mountain full of clothes and goodness  I got those jackets too a couple months ago when petco had their winter clothes clearance hehe


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

They keep marking them down here. They were $1 or less


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Huly said:


> They keep marking them down here. They were $1 or less


Nuts....must resist... Stoppin...by...petco lol


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Huly said:


> They keep marking them down here. They were $1 or less


I'm soooo glad I don't have a petco here 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You girls are so funny fighting over MY Rocky! 

I'm so happy my sweet Basenji boy is getting attention for once, instead of
those "Cute little doggies"...everywhere we go "Oh look at the cute little
doggies!"..."Look at the fluffy white one!"..."Ohh look at the cute tiny one!"

....how about "HEY LOOK AT THOSE STUNNING AFRICAN PRINCES!"...nope that
doesn't happen! ...well ok I'm lying, they do get a compliment on a rare occasion, 
but my boys don't nearly get attention as much as the girls. So you ladies put your 
boxing gloves on and keep fighting, it's making the proud Basenji mama feel nice. :love2:


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow what beautiful things for the pups!


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow! That's amazing, everything looks great on them! And those collars are beautiful


----------

